# Deer Tube Grunt Calls



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jul 13, 2014)

Grunt tube calls finished this weekend. Curley Burley Maple from
@windyridgebowman 









This call is some stabilized spalted maple from @DavidDobbs 









Last but not least Osage Orange from @dbroswoods.







 

The family group picture.





These are available for purchase or trade.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## myingling (Jul 13, 2014)

Nice

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 13, 2014)

Very nice calls! Bet they move quickly!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DavidDobbs (Jul 13, 2014)

Very nice!


Dave

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## dbroswoods (Jul 13, 2014)

Rodney them are some fine looking grunters!!!

Mark


----------



## David Seaba (Jul 13, 2014)

Rodney
Those are some nice looking calls.
David


----------



## windyridgebowman (Jul 14, 2014)

Very nice!!!


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 14, 2014)

Keep on trucking. Those look great.


----------



## eaglea1 (Jul 14, 2014)

Nice job !


----------

